# New In Massachusetts



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

lots of good info here. hope you enjoy and welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Rich!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome! Im a fellow Massachusetts keeper. I'm in the western part of the state>


----------



## richstrong (Jan 28, 2017)

Hey Michael,

I'm on Martha's Vineyard. Just started beekeeping last year.


----------

